# Check this out.........



## Trigger (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd love to see the still image files for these:


http://www.filecabi.net/video/graphic-art-bored.html


----------



## tylerzachary412 (Aug 8, 2012)

Can't see anything here What do you mean by that?


----------



## Trigger (Aug 8, 2012)

That was five years ago!


----------



## Forkie (Aug 8, 2012)

Ha ha.  Dead thread is dead.


----------

